# Ideen für einen Schulfilm/Clip/Montage oder derartiges ?



## Veteranboy (8. Januar 2014)

*Ideen für einen Schulfilm/Clip/Montage oder derartiges ?*

Hallo liebes Forum, 
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Szenario, welches man filmen könnte um einen kurzen Schulfilm/Montage/Clip erstellen zu können. Wir haben in unserem Kunstkurs gerade Werbefilme für Abstrakte abgegeben und zusammen mit der Klasse angeguckt. In unserer Klasse gibt es 2 Leute die mit Videoschnittsoftware alias Sony Vegas oder so umgehen können(mich und jemand anderes). Mein Kolege hat am Ende der Stunde nun eine DVD mit anderen Clips, die er zuhause in der Freizeit erstellt hat ,abgegeben um seine Note noch etwas zu pushen. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn ... , auf jeden fall dachte ich mir ich könnte das auch machen, jedoch besitze ich nur Montagen von Battlefield ,die wie ich glaube, eher weniger produktiv sind was die Note angeht. Es geht einfach darum das ich ihr zeigen will, dass ich Videoschnittmäßig was drauf habe und meine Note verbessern kann. 

Sollte irgendwas reallife-mäßiges sein,kann aber auch aus Videospielen sein solange nicht Gewalt das Thema sein sollte. Jedoch wäre reallife echt besser

Ich freu mich auf Vorschläge die euch vielleicht gerade durch den Kopf schießen ...

Mfg V.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ideen für einen Schulfilm/Clip/Montage oder derartiges ?*

Hast du ein Haustier? Hund? Katze?


----------



## Veteranboy (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ideen für einen Schulfilm/Clip/Montage oder derartiges ?*

Ja wir haben 2 Hunde


----------



## ColorMe (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ideen für einen Schulfilm/Clip/Montage oder derartiges ?*

Mach doch einfach eine Zeitrafferaufnahme vom Schultag (wenn das die Lehrer erlauben) oder der Schule. Dazu einfach Kamera mit Stativ auf den Schulhof und fertig.


----------

